# Have you ever had anyone envy you for being fat?



## idontspeakespn (Jul 23, 2011)

Has this ever happened to you? I often--when I say often I mean probably a few times a year--have girls or women come up to me out of nowhere and say how they would much rather have extra weight on, and be curvy and soft and voluptuous like me than to be natural stick figures who have no opportunity for a bust, hips, butt or thighs to expand. They seem to think that there is more beauty in my weight than being skinny, and these girls are beautiful, which confuses me all the more. And also makes me a little sad, really, that they can't be happy with themselves, thin or fat. 

I also get this sort of clinical admiration from people who are artists; painters, illustrators and such. 

I'm sure others have experienced this but I just wanted some general opinions/other experiences on this.


----------



## imfree (Jul 23, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> Has this ever happened to you? I often--when I say often I mean probably a few times a year--have girls or women come up to me out of nowhere and say how they would much rather have extra weight on, and be curvy and soft and voluptuous like me than to be natural stick figures who have no opportunity for a bust, hips, butt or thighs to expand. They seem to think that there is more beauty in my weight than being skinny, and these girls are beautiful, which confuses me all the more. And also makes me a little sad, really, that they can't be happy with themselves, thin or fat.
> 
> I also get this sort of clinical admiration from people who are *artists; painters, illustrators and such. *
> 
> I'm sure others have experienced this but I just wanted some general opinions/other experiences on this.



Artists tend to think outside the figurative box and have a great appreciation for curves on women. Though I've been an electronic hobbyist for years, I've only recently realized that I have an artist's soul and create electronics as art. For example, look at this classic tube stereo amp, with it's rounded shapes ans symmetry. A lot of women adore artists because they are creative in making love! 

View attachment Dynaco Stereo 70 wb lg.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 23, 2011)

No. 

Confident/comfortable with my body - yes.


----------



## truebebeblue (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah but just once this beautiful Indian girl I was friends with asked me what vitamins she could take to get fat like me.She was tall and very thin


True


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh yeah...every day! Hordes of people race up to me and tell me how jealous they are that they just can't be fat like me!

It's a hard life but somebody has to live it *sigh*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 23, 2011)

I actually have been envied for my fat. I found it strange. They've all been people who were my friends at the time, but only one of them had a very odd reasoning. She told me she wanted to be able to be fat like me cuz she though fat women get the best guys for long term relationships. And in a sense I can see where she's coming from. And all her fat friends did have very committed relationships, but they only had one or two relationships ever. I kept reminding her that we feel lonlier longer most of the time, because most guys were into her body type, and she just said it didn't matter because guys only wanted her for her body but all her fat friends found someone who wanted them for their mind as well as body and she thought the trick was to be fat. 

Sad and twisted. But, that girl has a serious problem. I mean... She's known as The Exlax Queen for a reason.  

But one friend said she wished she could be as fat as me for a whole weird reason. I remember every word. "See... You're big. Bigger than me. You're like, round enough all over that you can pull off pretty much any clothes you want. Especially dresses. I can't. I wish I could at least be more like your size or something so I can get cute clothes too."

yeah. I sat there kinda silent for a bit. I still don't quite know what to make of either situation.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 23, 2011)

Back when I was doing bellydancing, some of the thin dancers in my classes would talk about how they wished they had some more meat on their bones because they felt it was easier for the average to plus sized dancers to train their bodies to move in a fluid manner. Many of the thin ones tended to move in a jerky and angular manner at first and had to work on smoothing it all out. It seemed to come more naturally for most of the average to plus sized dancers. 

Tracy


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 23, 2011)

yes. lots when i was traveling in west Africa. i had a little Filipino friend when i was a girl who just adored my size. i had a cousin who wanted my hips when she was younger who felt painfully thin for her. so yeah, sure. but i always told them that they were beautiful just the way that they were , because that was true. and, so am i. neither is better than the other.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Jul 23, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I actually have been envied for my fat. I found it strange. They've all been people who were my friends at the time, but only one of them had a very odd reasoning. She told me she wanted to be able to be fat like me cuz she though fat women get the best guys for long term relationships. And in a sense I can see where she's coming from. And all her fat friends did have very committed relationships, but they only had one or two relationships ever. I kept reminding her that we feel lonlier longer most of the time, because most guys were into her body type, and she just said it didn't matter because guys only wanted her for her body but all her fat friends found someone who wanted them for their mind as well as body and she thought the trick was to be fat.
> 
> Sad and twisted. But, that girl has a serious problem. I mean... She's known as The Exlax Queen for a reason.
> 
> ...



Yes, exactly, I think its strange too. I mean...thanks for thinking I'm a beautiful plus-sized woman and all, but...I think all they think about is the fact that we can fill out a dress with boobs and hips and butt, and how those features make it easier to find men who like both body and mind instead of just body (usually the opposite effect in my case).

But it's like...there are other things that make life as a BBW difficult...like finding that one dress that fits us nicely. Case in point: spent 2 hours with a personal shopper today in Debenhams (UK department store) to find a single, professional work dress that wasn't a maxi dress and completely inappropriate for work or an old-lady floral number. 2 hours= 1 dress.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Jul 23, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> Back when I was doing bellydancing, some of the thin dancers in my classes would talk about how they wished they had some more meat on their bones because they felt it was easier for the average to plus sized dancers to train their bodies to move in a fluid manner. Many of the thin ones tended to move in a jerky and angular manner at first and had to work on smoothing it all out. It seemed to come more naturally for most of the average to plus sized dancers.
> 
> Tracy



Now this makes a little sense. I could see that the really thin girls' movements might be seen as jerky. Really, when I think about it, I've never seen belly dancers that are particularly thin. Or Hula dancers, in Hawaii. Maybe I should take up belly dancing  My mom lived in Hawaii for a time and used to take Hula classes and she can definitely jiggle it out still LOL. She's definitely not rail thin, either.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Jul 23, 2011)

imfree said:


> Artists tend to think outside the figurative box and have a great appreciation for curves on women. Though I've been an electronic hobbyist for years, I've only recently realized that I have an artist's soul and create electronics as art. For example, look at this classic tube stereo amp, with it's rounded shapes ans symmetry. A lot of women adore artists because they are creative in making love!



Well, perhaps I need to find me an artist then, so we can create something beautiful together


----------



## penguin (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope. I've had some admire my confidence (especially at kink parties when I'd socialise naked), but no one's told me they wanted to be fat like me.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 23, 2011)

My friend Sunni is Hawaiian, but she was adopted and only started visiting her home a few years ago. I remember when she first came home she said she wished she could be round and fat like me, because all the true Hawaiian beaches were covered with really fat locals, and she has never been able to gain weight. Once while I was posting on Dims she asked to look over my shoulder and actually said, "Wish I was fat so I could be in a secret club and fight America". She was being funny, but sometimes she means it, she wants to feel what we feel, and experience what we go through, not in a morbid sense, but just because it's how her heart works.


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 23, 2011)

I've had people admire the size of my various supersized body parts. I've also had people envy the strength that comes from carrying so much weight. Also, people have complimented me on the smoothness of my skin. But no one's ever come out and said they wished they could be Fat Like Me (TM). It's OK, I know what they mean.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, many times. I see girls smaller than me wanting to have bigger breasts and an ass. It occurs more often than we think. It's amazing how many size 0-6 girls want to gain weight but can't. Many "thin" girls are unhappy with their weight although the media would like to have you think otherwise.


----------



## Kamily (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive never had anybody jealous of me being fat. However I have had lots of jealousy over the size of my tits and ass tho. I cant help that I was blessed in those departments.. :doh:


----------



## idontspeakespn (Jul 26, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Yes, many times. I see girls smaller than me wanting to have bigger breasts and an ass. It occurs more often than we think. It's amazing how many size 0-6 girls want to gain weight but can't. Many "thin" girls are unhappy with their weight although the media would like to have you think otherwise.



Exactly, I think that's the reason I get confused is because the skinny girls in the media look like they are happy to be stick-like. Then a few of those girls state they wish they had more weight so you really don't know what to think.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Jul 26, 2011)

Kamily said:


> Ive never had anybody jealous of me being fat. However I have had lots of jealousy over the size of my tits and ass tho. I cant help that I was blessed in those departments.. :doh:



Yeah, I get a lot of that.

They never see that the grass isn't necessarily greener on the other side. Yeah, my boobs could hold a tray full of beers with the right bra but those bras are hard to find, sometimes I go out of the house feeling so sloppy because the dynamic duo are loose and won't behave, or how the back pain gets harder to deal with or the way it makes me feel when guys eye-rape my breasts, even when I'm completely covered up. They never see that, all they see is 'my boobs are small, guys like bigger boobs'. I'm not saying I would want to be flat, but I have a realistic view on what it is to have a large chest.


----------



## Cors (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmm, I have felt that way before and articulated it at times. Some of my reasons are probably misguided and stereotypical, but I'll list them anyway.

I'm a small FFA who is attracted to women who are at least twice my size, so I find curves and softness extremely comforting and sexy. I am alright with my body now, but sometimes I still look in the mirror and wish I am a little more padded all over - can't gain significant weight even if I try, though so for me, it is not worth the effort. 

I often lament my lack of hips, ass and curvy thighs and particularly envy hourglass and pear-shaped women who can fill out all the retro, pin-up style dresses (Tania, I am thinking of you) that I can never hope to pull off. I think bellies and arms are so awesome, if I am bigger I'd tuck my cold little hands under my tummy ever so often and give myself big squishy hugs without feeling bony hardness everywhere and getting bruises from it. I am a total wimp when it comes to cold, so I sometimes stand around shivering in my thick coat while my friends run around, all warm and happy in their thin cotton tops, shorts or pretty sundresses. I love food, but my appetite is erratic, especially when it comes to greasy and sweet foods so I could crave a deep-fried Mars bar for days but one bite of would make me queasy, while my bigger friends generally don't have problems finishing theirs and then mine too. And, being tiny and not as strong as I'd like to be, I often have a tough time lifting heavy stuff that my bigger friends can, sometimes without even trying. 

Finally, ugh, I don't know if it has got to do with where I live but most of the geeky fat butches I adore only have eyes for other bigger women and worse still, many don't seem to think highly of thin, outwardly extremely feminine women at all and dismiss us as shallow patriarchy-worshipping bimbos. I often feel like I have to try extra-hard to be taken seriously when I attend lesbian or feminist events because of my size and presentation.


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think I've ever had anyone envy me for being fat, but I have been envied for having ginorous boobs. I'm sure if they had the backaches, red strap marks, and only having the choice of going to two places in their area for bras (which cost $45 or more each) they wouldn't feel so envious. 

I had a skinny friend many years ago who got mad at me for "getting all the guys" during a night out. She complained about a lot of things, which is why I no longer speak with her lol...Thankfully now all of my skinnies are non drama and like squishy hugs


----------



## 0nlnn (Jul 26, 2011)

I had a friend who is skinny as a rail who once asked me if we had the chance to change sizes (he be the big fat guy and I be the little skinny guy), would I do it. I told him sure, as long as I could change back. While I like my fat self, I have always wondered what it would be like to be skinny. So yeah, I guess that is sort of being envious of my fat. I love my fat.


----------



## KuroBara (Jul 26, 2011)

I myself envy ladies who are fat in all the right places. I hate that I have no hips, barely any breasts, and no ass, but weigh over 300 lbs. I am completely jealous of pear and hourglass figures because they look truly feminine. I can totally sympathize with thin girls who may feel the same way. For all the media hype about thinness, the girls who are considered sexy still have curves and not sharp edges.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 27, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Once while I was posting on Dims she asked to look over my shoulder and actually said, "Wish I was fat so I could be in a secret club and fight America". She was being funny, but sometimes she means it, she wants to feel what we feel, and experience what we go through, not in a morbid sense, but just because it's how her heart works.


That is hilarious and sweet. Heh. 

I remember talking about going to a bash once to some thin people I didn't know very well and they were like, "That's so cool! We want a big party to go to!" It was sort of silly, but people do say things like that occasionally.

I have a short/petite Asian friend with whom I have a surprising amount in common in this world (finding clothes, etc.) who said something something kind of envious once. I think she meant she wished she just had more to work with.

Sometimes there is that kind of envy that is more like: "I wish I could cop out of the dieting rat race like you [and be fat]," which, although vaguely insulting also has a kind of wistful envy about it.

I think there have been other occasional comments that might be called "envy," although I have crappy anecdotal memory and can't remember any off the top of my head. 

Doesn't happen often though!


----------



## olwen (Jul 27, 2011)

No one's ever expressed any envy over my size but a few skinny girls I know have said seeing me wear tank tops gives them the courage to be themselves or something like that.


----------



## bonified (Jul 27, 2011)

Not jealous of my fatness, but jealous what fatness brings sometimes. Like that I have no crows feet due to fat filling them in and also getting the front seat all the time.


----------



## duraznos (Jul 28, 2011)

bonified said:


> Not jealous of my fatness, but jealous what fatness brings sometimes. Like that I have no crows feet due to fat filling them in and also getting the front seat all the time.



that front seat thing is so true! lol


----------



## KingColt (Aug 4, 2011)

imfree said:


> Artists tend to think outside the figurative box and have a great appreciation for curves on women. Though I've been an electronic hobbyist for years, I've only recently realized that I have an artist's soul and create electronics as art. For example, look at this classic tube stereo amp, with it's rounded shapes ans symmetry. A lot of women adore artists because they are creative in making love!



well now that sure made a whole lot of sense


----------



## Lamia (Aug 4, 2011)

liz (di-va) said:


> Sometimes there is that kind of envy that is more like: "I wish I could cop out of the dieting rat race like you [and be fat]," which, although vaguely insulting also has a kind of wistful envy about it.
> 
> !



This is so true and I also think is why fat peeps keep get so much hostility aimed at them because they aren't dieting and being miserable like everyone else. 

Twice in my life while just being somewhere and smiling to myself I've had some stranger say "What are you so happy about fatty?"'


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't recall anyone ever being envious of me being fat. On several occasions I have had people comment on how jealous they are that I can eat what I like and not have to worry about my weight. One particular time I was on a date and we were enjoying the food at the cheesecake factory. When out dessert came my date excused himself from the table for a few minutes and the ladies who were sitting next to us leaned in and exclaimed how jealous they were of my big slice of snickers flavored cheesecake, I just told them to have a piece and live it up for once, to which they happily complied.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I don't recall anyone ever being envious of me being fat. On several occasions I have had people comment on how jealous they are that I can eat what I like and not have to worry about my weight. One particular time I was on a date and we were enjoying the food at the cheesecake factory. When out dessert came my date excused himself from the table for a few minutes and the ladies who were sitting next to us leaned in and exclaimed how jealous they were of my big slice of snickers flavored cheesecake, I just told them to have a piece and live it up for once, to which they happily complied.




I find it weird that people say this to me...why can't they, the non-fat people, eat a piece of cheesecake? Do they think that one slice will kill them, or cause them to explode in fatness? One slice of cheesecake, or pie, or treacle tart isn't going to ruin your life...so weird. Even if I wasn't big, I would still get it if I really wanted it. Why spend your life in constant denial?

P.S. I love the Cheesecake factory and would seriously compromise myself for a piece of Kahlua Coffee Cheesecake. That needs to go on my Food Glorious Food post


----------

